# from broken tank to this



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

this is my newest venture it will be a new tank for two giant afican land snails and a milaysian orchid mantis (pretty preying mantis). the dims are 18long, 10wide, 12 tall. what do you guys think to this.


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

lovin it!!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cheer smate check out what it used to look like here. i think you mit ehave to look it says scorpian tank but i changed my mind yesterday


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Definately


----------

